# Finally



## Janet Merai (Jul 26, 2005)

Well, to say, I am quite glad that FA is down.
Ever notice all those pointless arguments and pleads for help and guilt trips on the main page?

I am seriously getting sick of this entire "i'm right, you're wrong" thing.

IF you people WANT to be mature, stop letting people get to you and consider things that is quite useful.

Jheryn, another member was right, doing a layout is FAR worse than fixing security holes, which is an excuse to not do them.
But its not my job to tell you what to do, this is what you want to do.

As for me, I am highly disliking all these server breakups and sh* that happens, not that i'm complaining, but, I may be moving to my own site for my own art.

Anyways, I think you should be more concerned about security holes rather than break another hole where it doesn't exist.

This is coming from someone who has at least 14 years of internet and programming experience, meaning me.

Right now, I am more concerned, on my own site, about fixing pages up rather than present a disguise which people can see later.

This is just my advice, but, listen to these people Jheryn, I have seen nothing but promises and nothing but promises.

And if you tell me I have no room to talk, I suggest looking at a site I own up from around and continued after years of building a site.

Good luck.


----------



## NeoWarriorCat (Jul 26, 2005)

One doesn't have to have any experience to know that fixing things always goes over better than implementing buggy new features


----------



## Janet Merai (Jul 26, 2005)

Right you are


----------



## lil_Furball (Jul 27, 2005)

Psst. Gotta send me that link when you get it, Janet. ^_^


----------



## Janet Merai (Jul 27, 2005)

If you must 

When I start getting paid, it will be up later, as I need to also design it.


----------



## BH5432 (Jul 27, 2005)

Cool. Maybe in the neer future you could help me make my site?


----------



## Killy the Fox (Jul 27, 2005)

Another repeat! There's a reason why FA isn't back yet and that is cuz Jheryn is recoding the site from scratch, not fixing the old one again as a lot seem to think. A new layout is needed for any changes he might add as well as to symbolize a new start so asking for that along the lines isn't that bad now is it? This has nothing to do with "layout first, bugs later".


----------



## Janet Merai (Jul 28, 2005)

BH5432 said:
			
		

> Cool. Maybe in the neer future you could help me make my site?


If commissioned, yes.


----------

